# übungen für anfänger



## annawald (31. Dez 2009)

hi
ich lerne seit ein paarmonaten java und wollte mal fragen obs da irgendwo im internet übungen für anfänger gibt,  wo man mathematische zahlen oder dergleichen programmieren muss, z.b. zweierpotenzen, faktorielle, usw,...

alles zu schleifen, if, if/else, switch, rekursiv, etc,...

wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte

danke

lg

anna


----------



## Spin (31. Dez 2009)

Ähm , warum brauchst du aufgaben?

Programmier doch einfach mal die Ausgabe aller Primzahlen bis 100.
Oder ähnliches.

Denk dir einfach bischen was aus.

Oder hier

gruß


----------



## Paddelpirat (31. Dez 2009)

Ich habe zwar gerade keinen Link mit einer Aufgabensammlung, aber wie wäre es, wenn du versuchst Aufgaben aus dem Unterricht, oder aus einem Uni-Skript (z.B. Informatik oder Numerik) in Java umzusetzen?


----------



## madboy (1. Jan 2010)

JavaBat Java ist ganz nett meiner Meinung nach. Viele kleine Übungen mit unterschiedlichem Schwerpunkt und Anspruch.


----------



## DasLama (1. Jan 2010)

Project Euler hat jede Menge Aufgaben mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------

